

Ask HN: How does HN's downvotes work? - klrr

Hi, I realized a day ago that I've got downvoted on some of my comments, I'm not questioning their reasons, my comments was negative and I will just ignore if I dislike something in the future. But how does this work, is it admins or something like that that can downvote comments etc.?<p>Thanks.
======
salimmadjd
Anyone can downvote as long as they have 500 karma points. Exception is
replies to their own comments. In that case only another person with required
point can downvote.

------
duiker101
Everyone can, I do not remember but you might need a certain amount of karma
before the down arrow appears. I do not know about posts, I don't think they
can be downvote them.

